# What happens when you eat raw cauliflower?



## Derek Wilson (Jun 11, 2018)

What happens when you eat raw cauliflower?
When I eat raw cauliflower, the sweetest parts are the inner stalks not the florets.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm still hungry


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> I'm still hungry



I am not.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 18, 2018)

I drop a duece


----------



## sityslicker (Jun 18, 2018)

Flatuance/ gas. Lots of it.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 19, 2018)

sityslicker said:


> Flatuance/ gas. Lots of it.



and requires air freshener


----------



## solidassears (Jun 20, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> What happens when you eat raw cauliflower?
> When I eat raw cauliflower, the sweetest parts are the inner stalks not the florets.



You live longer! 

I eat it every day; I like it a lot and eat it along with baby carrots, celery and broccoli, I make a dip with sour cream, mayo and dill weed; love it!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

solidassears said:


> You live longer!
> 
> I eat it every day; I like it a lot and eat it along with baby carrots, celery and broccoli, I make a dip with sour cream, mayo and dill weed; love it!



Thanks! I love it too.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks, guys!


----------

